# Thankyou Sherwin Williams



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

We got a couple of new 3900s today from SW.

Great price and terms. They sure look nice without paint on them.

Another couple of days I won't even recognize them.

Tom
www.wedolines.com


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice looking rigs, I didn't think Graco was big in the line stripers. I figured that was the market they were after when they purchased Airlessco.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Graco has a whole catalog of line stripers.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks awesome


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

The biz I bought came with a 3400 I'm hoping to upgrade within the next 12 months if things go good. The 3400 hasn't even had 50 gallons ran through it. Did you get the 3900 with the layout computer on it? Are you gonna get the ride behind?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> The biz I bought came with a 3400 I'm hoping to upgrade within the next 12 months if things go good. The 3400 hasn't even had 50 gallons ran through it. Did you get the 3900 with the layout computer on it? Are you gonna get the ride behind?


The 3400 is a great machine for the money.

No auto layout or Line Drivers, we like to walk.

When you upgrade to the 3900 you will appreciate having the capability of an extra gun. The 3400 is the perfect striping machine if you don't have to do a lot of "hollywoods" or centerlines.

We always have late model 3900s for sale if you are interested. All of our machines are serviced by Graco techs at SW or Franklin.

Go to [email protected] and I'll send you a wedolines.com flip Koozie, just incl your address.

Best,

Tom
www.wedolines.com


----------

